# remote presenter for operating two computers simultaneously



## dmehling (May 24, 2009)

I have kind of an unusual need for an unusual situation.  I'm wanting to know if there is a way to use a single remote presenter for PowerPoint to control two computers at the same time.  Both computers will be running presentations that will follow the same order, so one click to go forward would make both presentations advance forward one slide.


----------



## The_Other_One (May 25, 2009)

Most wireless devices such as these work with different channels and will automatically attempt to find a random channel that isn't being occupied by another device.  But before I get too in depth in thins or ways it may/may not work...how about some alternatives?

There are programs such as VNC (perhaps some better ones around) that could share the screen from one "host" computer to the other one.  Or, if the computers would be close, there's always the monitor splitter or a VGA "Y" cable.


----------

